
Cookbook – Bayesian Modeling with PyMC3 - _eigenfoo
https://eigenfoo.xyz/bayesian-modelling-cookbook/
======
gh02t
Out of curiosity, what is the future of PyMC3 since development on Theano was
halted? I used PyMC very extensively in my dissertation work (both 2 and 3)
and even implemented some custom samplers for it, but when I heard the devs of
Theano were stopping work I knew that was gonna be pretty problematic for PyMC
at some point down the road.

~~~
leblancfg
A prototype for pymc4[0] is in the works, to be built on top of TensorFlow.
There's also a Google Summer of Code student[1] assigned to the effort.

0\. [https://github.com/pymc-devs/pymc4](https://github.com/pymc-devs/pymc4)

1\. [https://github.com/sharanry](https://github.com/sharanry)

